

PHP approach to random number generation - adamnemecek
https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/fd838ccb2b1d37bda02eecdf09c324863f050812/wp-admin/setup-config.php#L211

======
tzs
What does this have to so with PHP? This is a Wordpress problem, not a PHP
problem. That Wordpress is implemented in PHP is completely irrelevant in this
case.

Note: in case the ridiculous title the submitter picked gets changed and this
comment no longer makes sense, the title was "PHP approach to random number
generation".

~~~
hamburglar
Definitely. My first reaction was, "haha, I wonder if that response is logged
along with your server ip somewhere."

------
magnetikonline
Stupid linkbait title. Sure WordPress, not PHP.

